# Recently Purchased MDG Computer



## shanthy (Dec 29, 2005)

I just purchased an mdg computer...after i bought the computer and was waiting for a ride...2 people walked into the store to get their money back, 1 of them asked for a P4 and got an intel celeron and the other bought a laptop and said that it crashed after 2 weeks...if these people had arrived at the store 30 minutes earlier before i purchased the computer i might've went to another store...mdg was recommended to me from my friends...but after purchasing it i have my doubts because i have had people calling me and yelling at me for buying at mdg...if you guys know anything about mdg computer and what i should do plz post somethin...thanx


----------



## smidgen (Mar 14, 2004)

Don't you have some limited time to return it like maybe thirty days? I don't know anything about this computer, but I did find some reviews at the two addresses below.

http://www.resellerratings.com/seller9828.html

http://www.epinions.com/cmd-review-62A1-4B57202B-3A5AEC8B-prod3/show_~allcom


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm not sure what you are up to here.
First your friends tell you to buy an MDG and when you do you get a bunch of calls telling you it was a bad move. Are these comments being made by the same people or do you ask one bunch before you buy, then another bunch after. My question to you is " if you felt that bad while waiting for a ride after just buying it why didn't you turn around, drag the stuff back into the store and demand your dough back?"

I suggest you go back to the store and speak to the manager about their return policy if it isn't to late. 
Good luck.


----------



## shanthy (Dec 29, 2005)

there is a warranty on the computer...but there is no return no money back policy...my friends told me that mdg was good...it was other pple who told me it was bad...my cousin and my sister's friend...i don't no i think i'm just gonna stik with it and c wat it has to offer


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Think positive 
There are many savy people at TSG willing to help when/if problems arise.
My Gateway, I bought about 6 years ago, still works just fine today....but it wasn't always so. 
Now, it performs the way it should.


Of course, I'd never buy another Gateway


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

I have done work on MDG machines that were out of the warranty period. Internal hardware wise, they are ok. Other than the case/power supply, they use name brand parts, but you get no extra features. 

They tend to be thrown together without attention to care/handling. I had one machine that suffered from a hard disk failure. The hard disk screws were forced in with out any care to match the threads properly. So the drive was not even mounted tightly inside the case, it was rattling about. The screws were stripped to the point where I had to cut the heads off with a dremel tool in order to remove the hard drive. It was obvious what caused this hard drive failure.

On another machine, the motherboard was loose. And another was cpu failure. The cause? the fan was not plugged into the motherboard. (this one was back in the pentium 2 days)

Keep in mind that MDG does put together alot of basic machines. They are not a small company. I have only seen 3, and they were all outside of the warranty period. So the failure rate seems to be pretty low after warranty. Judging by this I would assume that they do support their warranty very well. I wouldn't worry too much about it causing you problem. If it does, and you are within the warranty period, they will probably take good care of you.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Seems they only offer a 90 day standard warranty. For the prices they are quoting on the web site you would have been better off buying a DELL with an extended warranty.


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

At least with MDG you don't get stuck with proprietary hardware. Given a choice between the two. I would rather have an MDG. At least they stick with standards (atx motherboards and cases, standard power supplies) so when they are out of warranty, parts can be replaced or upgraded at a much lower cost.

Bye the way:

DELL does NOT equal QUALITY. It is just a brand name, and not a good one, anymore...


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If it is a personal computer I would agree with you on the quality issue. If I were purchasing for an office I would go DELL before something like MDG for consistency (if you buy more than one) for support, warranty and driver availability, etc. Don't go off on a tirade about DELL support because I am well aware of the overseas/non-english issues as well as their lack of knowledge. It is however very easy to bump support up to an english speaker state side by just asking. 

As far as MDG goes they look pretty fly-by night and a quick buck maker than a quality manufacturer. Did you happen to see the franchise info on the web site?


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Stoner said:


> Think positive
> There are many savy people at TSG willing to help when/if problems arise.
> My Gateway, I bought about 6 years ago, still works just fine today....but it wasn't always so.
> Now, it performs the way it should.
> ...


My daughter is still using a Gateway laptop that has lasted for about 5 years with nary a problem (and I would never buy a Gateway either--I bought this one off my secretary, who got it as a present and didn't want it--I bought it cheap!  ).

Bottom line is that any computer can have problems--just that some have more than others. Stick with what you bought unless you have problems with it. I personally really like Dell as to others, but you will have people here tell you Dell is horrible and they'd never buy one.


----------



## awalker0878 (Dec 17, 2005)

Dell and ibm I recomend the best I do not like MDG since it is a clone and there driver support blows (if you wanted updated drivers you have to find them yourself) and there website needs an serious overall and their detail of there compents suck someone buying the same computer can end up with different parts then someone else buying the same model.


----------



## Handy_Hammer (Oct 29, 2006)

I purchased a MGD Computer in Newmarket, Ontario on June 19th, an upscaled Apton model, hopefully to get a machine with quality parts. Firstly, I received a mail-in rebate for the Viewsonic monitor, which Viewsonic never honoured. 
Secondly, the machine sounded out 3 beeps and shut itself down within 3 days. I tried everything, including reloading the OS. It would work for 24 hours, beep 3 time and shut itself down. On July the 12th, frustrated, I returned the machine to MDG in Newmarket (1 hour drive, one way), they put a diagnostic test on it and said I loaded to many drivers (?), charged me $50 and wanted another $150 to reload the OS. They would not consider a possible hardware problem??? I returned home an tried to reload the OS again. It would last no more than 2 to 3 days, 3 beeps and shutdown. Finally it would beeb 3 times and would not even attempt to start.
On Sept. 13th I returned the machine to Newmarket and asked them to get it fixed. They charged me $50 for another diagnostic check and another $150 to re-install the OS. No new parts were added, or presumed to be diagnostically checked either. The machine failed again on the 20th, I called MDG and was told that the seven day re-install warranty was over on the 7th day. I was ready to bite the bullet and bury the sucker. MDG gave me a 2 year warranty on the Apton model, only to find out it isn't worth the paper it was written on.
On Oct. 17th I had a local computer repair man check out the system, we replaced an inferior power supply unit and 2 x 512 Ram Chips (Corsair) one was faulty and the real root cause of all the problems. This repairman was in and out and charged me $75 plus parts which I didn't mind paying. His basic diagnostic test pointed out a possible power or memory problem. The machine has been running for 12 days without a problem, considering that I've had the machine for over 130 days.
I don't think I will get compensation from MDG, I sent a letter to the Corporate Sales VP with no response.
I take the full responsibility of making a real bad decision by purchasing from MDG, I should have waited and got a Dell.
I hope this note will save at least one other person from making the same mistake I did.
Regards,
Handy_Hammer


----------



## Lilboy21 (Feb 10, 2007)

I am looking for a decent computer to buy. i have noticed the MDG Apton computer.
as a bigginner i find that this computer is properly set up. i was just wondering if the 
price for it is okay.. or whether this computer is to overpriced. i have also noticed some 
mixed reviews about MDG and i was jus wondering if anyone has any suggestion. Oh and i am also looking for a really good gamming computer. Thank you


----------



## Handy_Hammer (Oct 29, 2006)

Lilboy21, My name is Paul and I would NOT recommend MDG as a reliable computer supplier. I purchased an APTON computer from them last April, I was unable to receive warrantee service to repair a faulty machine. After two months I hired, at my expense, a local computer repair specialist. He had to replace a faulty ram chip and a low grade power supply. The installed ram chips were not on Intels recommended list. The installed power supply was so cheap that it ran hot all the time. It weighed less than a pound, the new one weighed over 5 pounds. In conclusion I feel MDG cuts back on installing quality components to cover the cost extensive advertising. BUYER BEWARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lilboy21 (Feb 10, 2007)

i want to thank you for answering to my question. So if you say that MDG
does not install quality parts.. then how come they show thay they configure
they're computers with good parts? I am just looking for a really good 
computer that will allow me to play games with good or high settings
and that is also able to multitask veryy well.. If anyone has any other
suggesstions please respon!!


----------



## rolandk10 (Oct 17, 2005)

Lilboy21 said:


> I am just looking for a really good
> computer that will allow me to play games with good or high settings
> and that is also able to multitask veryy well..


Aren't we all 

While just about all the companies we are all familiar with, (dell, Gateway, Hp etc) are basically just assemblers of parts, there are some quality issues. Often to bring costs down they will install cheaper bulk parts and things like that. So saying Dell computers are better than Hp for example is a little misleading. It depends on the model and which combination of parts some system designer chose to use.

Except for hardware that needs motors, there are really no moving parts in your pc. So low quality parts usually tend to be made with looser tolerances which in turn makes them run hotter. Or they have different bios and os's written to them which can cause unusal failures due to compatibility. The reason I mention all this is to help you understand why two PC's although identical in specs as it relates to memory or bus speed or what have you, can be drastically more or less reliable.

So in response to the quote I pasted above, people spend thousands on configuring and building machines to do just that. and in the end, you get what you pay for.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Lilboy21 said:


> i want to thank you for answering to my question. So if you say that MDG
> does not install quality parts.. then how come they show thay they configure
> they're computers with good parts? I am just looking for a really good
> computer that will allow me to play games with good or high settings
> ...


I purchased a gaming PC from ABS Computer Technologies Inc. on December 2005 and haven't had any problems. The company is located near Los Angeles, CA and have been in business since 1990. You can only purchased their PC's by mail order:
http://www.abs.com/


----------



## madmax1650 (Apr 14, 2007)

If anyone here has any complaints against MDG Computers about any issue you are currently facing or have faced in the past, you can post your problems at http://www.mydesktopreview.com/index.php if you want.
The site admins knows MDG insiders who can help you to resolve your problems quickly and effortlessly. This isn't a scam of any sort. The website just started up and they are providing help to people who are having bad experiences with MDG customer support. It is totally free and doesn't require anything but you time. So, check it out.

P.S. this is not an advertisement, just letting ppl know of a helpful site. From what i have seen a lot of ppl have a beef with MDG. If admins think this is an advertisement, pls let me know and feel free to delete the post.


----------



## DavidS (Aug 10, 2007)

On the surface, MDG may offer competitive prices and great deals; however, MDG actually swindles customers with fraudulent advertisements in addition to clandestine substitutions of system components for inferior counterparts or brands.

I purchased a Vision L (2007 Model) computer from MDG Computers on July 14, 2007 for $1,387. Ten days later, I examined the specifications of the computer I received, and I realized that I received an incorrect computer component. As advertised on the MDG website www.mdg.ca, the Vision L model should have a RAM card from Kingston Technology Company, but instead I received a RAM card of an inferior and cheaper brand: Corsair. I contacted customer support that night, and the representative instructed me to speak to the store manager in person.

Furthermore, I am also disappointed with MDG's unethical advertisement practice. I was at first enticed to visit the store because of their flyers, which advertised that MDG was offering a free Microsoft XBox 360 with all desktop and notebook +models on July 14 and July 15, 2007. When I visited the store, the sales representative nonchalantly informed me that the special offer only came with models that cost in excessive of $1,600.

MDG also used ambiguous component names in hopes of swindling its customers, such as the Intel® Two Core Processor that was said to come with the Vision L model according to the advertisement within the store and on the MDG website. I confirmed with the Intel Corporation website www.intel.ca that Intel does not name any of its processors as Intel® Two Core Processor. This name implies that the processor MDG is offering belongs in the superior Intel® Core Family, while MDG actually ships a slower, and out-dated processor -- Pentium D processor -- in the inferior Intel Pentium family with the Vision L model that I purchased. Additionally, the trademark superscript indicates that MDG is using the word, Core, in the sense that Intel is using it, further implying that MDGs so called Intel® Two Core Processor belongs in the Intel® Core Family.

On July 26, 2007, I re-visited the store and addressed my complaint with the manager. He expressed disinterest and challenged me to engage in litigation against MDG. I called customer support and was instructed to call technical support. Technical support then told me to call customer support. It seemed that the two departments are more interested in tossing responsibilities to and fro than in helping its customers.

Above all, I am extremely dissatisfied with MDG's unethical business conducts involving the authenticity of its product and the advertisements thereof.


----------

